# Pay Back, Payment #1



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I got a couple of pieces of wood from Deerdude a few weeks ago. Didn't look all that great till I did some re-sawing and realized what a deal he had made me. To make up for that, or to begin to try, I made this for him. It's a coyote call (or a predator call). I plan to build a matching call as a deer call. No finish yet, just wet sanded and polished. Waiting on parts, but close enough to let the cat out of the bag. The top and bottom are perfect matches, I just didn't take the time to line up the grain before snapping the pic. 
Will this work for you Don ?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful work ET. That wood looks fantastic and the fit looks just as good.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Man - that looks great. Nice work.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome wood! Nice shape and lines. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fantastic work...beautiful wood and beautiful turning....Way to go...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! That looks good. Very nice shape.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys, but when you start with wood like that, all you have to do is not mess it up. I'm really looking forward to turning the matching call this weekend. I may end up making this the deer grunt call, and using a shorter, but same style, barrel for the squealer.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sweet, very nice


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful piece all around.,,,,,


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice work!!!! Just a FYI I am starting on the rice blank today to see if I can do it. I think red first LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Nice work!!!! Just a FYI I am starting on the rice blank today to see if I can do it. I think red first LOL


COOL !
Let me know how I can help !


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good meeting you today EndTuition!--Good work on the calls!--all the best of luck to you bro!--Cain't wait to see more of your work!

swampus


----------

